# New addition to my marble blue dragon line



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I just got this blue dragon marble and a sib sister from my favorite seller on AB I cant wait to add them to my line I have going already.. Im so excited, I cant wait untill next year when all there spawns are grown up. Im gonna hit the all the show's. And its going to make my stock that much more desirable. :^)























And since im friend's with the seller I got both fish and shipping for 55.00,Not bad. Ive seen people spend that much on american breed fish... Im so excited i had to show everyone...


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

He is gorgeous. Do you have a picture of the female? If not, can't wait to see her.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Im going to get 2 female's with him here they are




http://i976.photobucket.com/albums/ae243/gator_nation239/bettafish2.jpg[/IMG



[IMG]http://i976.photobucket.com/albums/ae243/gator_nation239/bettafish1.jpg























I went a head and got 2 spawn sister's so i can get 2 line's going and cross them 1 or 2 time's a year so there's not to much inbreeding..


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I dont no why the first picture didnt post or why there so small but you can see a little when i get them here i will take some more pictures before i spawn them.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

You missed a Bracket on the first one. Beautiful Girls. I love the Second one, though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## camsgirl95 (Jul 7, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome!Think you could save me a baby.=D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Very nice fish!!!! Did you get them from Aquastar71?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow he's gorgeous and so are the girls! Marbles are so neat!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, I can't wait to see the fry.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah when i seen this fish I had to have it. He is just thumb's up all the way across the board as for IBC standards the marbling could be worked on but he is awesome.

Yeah i got him from aquastar he is a friend from the net. He has been my mentor and the only breeder i buy from over sea's. When you buy one of his fish your buying into his line. A line he has worked so hard on.

I love marble's to they have they have the jumping gene one year they look one way and the next year there a totally different fish its so awesome to watch them transform. You never no what your going to get if you go to bettysplendens.com you can readf the artical on the jumping gene and see a fish go from a beautiful marble to a butterfly to a solid. 

I will have some babies for sale, I just dont no when. Because im going to start my own line and in order to do that i have to grow the fry. To at least 6 months old or more so i can selective breed by IBC standards and make my own line. So they will most likely be almost a year old and it will be the one's im not keeping for my breeding stock..

Male's = 25.00
Female's = 10.00

Also the fish on my avatar i got him from bettysplendens.com with a spawn sister. And they have a spawn going when they are old enough i will post them on here to let everyone on here grab them up before i take them to the pet store. Give everyone a chance to get the good one's.. 

Male's = 15.00
Female's = 5.00

Keep it in mind


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Kit is awesome, actually, a lot of the breeders on AB are really nice to deal with.

Okay, now I need some education. What about this betta made you say this is the one? I ask because I have seen what I think are his siblings and there have been a few that I thought "looked better", but I am just going off of my personal opinion.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

What made me say he is the one? Well that's what my line is already. I have a pair of halfmoon marble blue dragon from bettysplendens also i have a pair of blue butterfly halfmoon with a little dragon influence from aquastar. So that is my thing some people like red or whatever i have been working on a marbled blue dragon line for 2 years now. So when i seen him i new right away i had to have him, I had to add his genetics to my line. And make my own line with him.

Also he can be improved but as far as fin's go he is almost a picture perfect show quality . Notice how i said almost. Because he is not perfect at all but he has it going on. it wouldn't be hard at all to have a show winning line from him a year from now. Im not saying there is not better fish on AB but the blue dragon marble is my thing, That's my line so i had to have him.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

I should have asked what made you choose this blue dragon over others. I know one breeder that is working on his line and he selected his last male strictly because of color. He wanted the red in his line to be more intense. 

I was curious if you selected this male to improve and or add a particular characteristic to your line. Or if you just saw him and had to have him.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay now i no what you mean. Yes i did my this fish to improve my line. I am going to do dorsal fin improvment's to my F1 line and then start a line with him.

I dont like to introduce red into my line's because it's a hard color to get out. It take's year's to wash it out sometime's.

I been looking on AB and havent seen any bettas like him. But even if i did i only buy from aquastar you have to watch some of the breeders.

I will start a thread about AB breeders soon.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

I look forward to your post on AB. I have purchased over 18 betta's from AB, and there is another poster that has over 42 betta's it would be interesting to compare notes.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I posted the AB thread in the betta chat section..


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

He does look like a good complement to your other male. The new one has a nicer topline and the coloration seems spot on for what you're going for. The dorsal also looks taller and straighter in this fish, although the caudal is a little notchy. Pics of the females are a little to small to see properly, lol, but I'm sure you'll have beautiful babies. Good luck.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you, Yeah i got him to do dorsal fin improvment's. Like you pointed out if you look at his. It's taller and more straight up. If you look at my other male, It's like it's blowing in the wind. Which both are fine but the more straight up is better in the judge's eye's. Now 2 or 3 years ago they would of picked the dorsal thats like it's blowing in the wind. And now it's the other way that's more desirable to the judge's. 

Yeah thats the way the female pictures come off my email i could see them up close but when i got them from the email thats how they are i dont no. I will take some when i get the fish here and re post them so there a little better.

I cant wait he is going out on the 14th which is tomorrow i cant wait


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Here is one of my females i dont have her flaring. Its just some pictures laying around..

*THIS IS HOW MUCH A MARBLE CAN CHANGE!!!!

Before 6 Month's ago










And now this is what she look's like..










You can see the dragon influence from above 









You can see in this picture she is a little green now she just keeps changing lol..


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you plan on breeding the male you got from Kit with this female as well? Would it be a good idea to breed him with all three females? If not, what criteria will you use to select the female to breed with him? Is it a good idea to see how strong his marble gene is before you select the female?

Sorry for all the questions, I am just really interested in what breeders go through to develop a line.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

It's okay you can ask whatever you want, But yes i will breed the betta i got from kit to all three female's. Because each spawn will throw different fry. Which i will pick the best 2 out of each spawn which will be a F1. And that's when selective breeding come's in. I have three sets of bettas now.. not looking at the bettas i got from kit or anything just the 2 best that i picked out of 3 spawns. So now i have 3 set's of awesome looking bettas. So about 2 time's a year i will cross them into each other. so there isn't to much inbreeding going on. Once ive started doing that then this is when it really starts being considered my own line. Because ive took what i think is the best to IBC standards out of each spawn, and breed them which make's my line and a F2 spawn. I wont have all this until a year from now. And this is why i dont sell many bettas because im selective breeding so you have to choose who to let go a who to keep. But yeah theres a lot you will go threw when your this deep..


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

yeaa im so happy, I just talked to my trans shipper and my fish will be at UPS today, And i will have them tomorrow. Im so happy i cant wait i just want today to be over with. Whats nice to is since they went to the trans shipper in florida, And i live in florida it only cost me 17 dollars instead of 32 like everyone else..


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't wait to see pics?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I will take some pictures when everything gets back to normal. I am waiting on the fish from thai right now. UPS is supposed to be here any time now, and I have been looking out the window every couple minutes. Im so excited and cant wait this guy needs to hurry. Its to much stress lol... But yeah i will get some pictures when things get back to normal. Im in the middle of re doing my fish/breeding room plus my wife and her horse. She does these rodeo event's. So i got my hand's full this year, but i cant wait untill next year i will have new lines going and a new fish room. Im going to look into making a web site. Just something small not a all out site. I dont have that kind of money lol...


----------

